# How do I magnetize a Land Raider for Crusader and Redeemer options?



## Devinstater (Dec 9, 2008)

As the title suggest, does anyone know how to do this? I have noticed that it looks like both options use the same part to stick to and rotate on, so I am not sure how to do this. I am new to magnetizing and modelling and can't figure it out.

Your help is appreciated.


----------



## jaren (Jul 7, 2008)

magnetize bothe the tops and bottoms of the gun turret and the mounting bracket, this uses the magnets to hold the piece in vertically like an axel. if that makes any sense for you.


----------



## Devinstater (Dec 9, 2008)

Ok, I see how that could work. What have you guys done about the mounting brackets? Don't you need to glue them? 

They only provide two, so you would be short 2 mounting brackets for one of the options.


----------



## sooch (Nov 25, 2008)

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=25556


----------



## Devinstater (Dec 9, 2008)

Epic thread reference. Thank you so much. I swear I used the search function.


----------



## aardvark (Feb 19, 2008)

*magnet shapes*

Don't know if this helps, as I'm not overly familar with the parts layout here: only ever built 1 Raider with sponsons.

I was looking for magnets on eBay to do the arms on my Mega Dread, and I noticed both ring and tube magnets. If you could set one of these in each weapon support as the trunnion, then you only need a steel rod peg of the right diameter set into each weapon half. Solves the issue of keeping track of polarity as there's only 1 magnet.

This might also work for other turrets and sponsons with optional weapons, like the Razorback turret, Predator sponsons and the Raider front turret.


----------

